# How's Your Customs?



## UncleSeemsSlow (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi,
New to the forum.
I haven't been on an international flight in a while (6 years). Just wondering if the dogs can whiff the beans. A buddy was briefly detained in Toronto recently when a dog whacked his coat pocket where he had carried a small bagged bud 3 days earlier. A search reavealed nothing but he said the troopers refused not to believe the critters nose.
Just wondering about the beans?
Uncle


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

Really dunno, don't know if i would risk it though.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 11, 2010)

we got sniffed down and searched on a return from Toronto...this was pre 9/11 but they didn't find our beans...that was the whole purpose of the trip.

Hide them well, and you should be fine....ahhh I hate to say that...maybe we just got lucky.  PM me and I'll fill ya in on how we brought them back.

LOL...NV...no we didn't keister them!

I really don't think the K9 can smell seed...but I may be wrong, and if there is any mj smell on the outside of the package, or on your person they will hit.

We were hit for looking suspicious, I'm sure...you know them tattooed long hairs, but the dog did not sniff out the beans.


----------



## Andyd103 (Jan 18, 2011)

The trick to beating K9's is to hide things as high as you can, that being said, the dogs are only trained to smell certain things, some dogs could be able to smell seeds and some might not be able to, i have had a dog sniff right where stuff was hidden before and not fight it, i think it was because it was such a weird nug, it didn't even have a weed odor it just smelt like blueberries.


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2011)

If it is just beans why not mouth them? A small baggie or even some plastic wrap, put the beans in there and seal up good and then into your mouth when the time comes...any trouble you cld swallow them....and maybe if you have the stomach for it get them on the rebound...lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2011)

padded envelop and mail them back to yourself it the safest way to  get the seeds and yourself home safe


----------



## Mutt (Jan 18, 2011)

boot heal, boxer's fly seam sewn in (not the waist band they always look there)  fit 3 xanax no prob and get past a strip search...get to keep your boxers and 1 pr sox goin in )
sew em in the bottom of your sox right under the toes, dude...really i could go on and on and on and on. 1 thing cops and gaurds all depend on...us being lazy. If you can pat it down and not feel it and it blends in they will miss it.
I've carried stuff through some really tough situations...thing i can't elaborate on here. really tough, just be smart...but when you commit do not be paranoid. Commit 100%.
I've had a dog bark at my foot, cops looked and looked and looked squeezed, looked again gave it back and thought the dog was stupid.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 19, 2011)

Swallow them??? Hell no. See that guy last month that had a pea plant growing inside him? Straight 12/12 I guess if you swallow MJ. Swallow a bunch, SOG!


----------



## Hick (Jan 19, 2011)

a "pea" plant?.. was his name Mendel?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 19, 2011)

Idk. For real though. I will try and find link, or google it. Had a x-ray of a pea plant that sprouted and thrived inside him. Some farmer.


----------



## niteshft (Jan 19, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Idk. For real though. I will try and find link, or google it. Had a x-ray of a pea plant that sprouted and thrived inside him. Some farmer.


 I heard about that, too. I still shake my head in disbelief.:holysheep:


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 19, 2011)

it grew in his lung.


XX----tt


hXXp://www.google.ca/#hl=en&source=hp&biw=1308&bih=588&q=pea+plant+growing+in+lung&aq=2&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=pea+plant&fp=e4f1fb23c985c996


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 19, 2011)

Didnt open link. On phone. But its true. Crazy x-ray pics I saw. Talk about smuggling cuttings.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Feb 24, 2011)

umm....if you have a lady friend thats nice enough to help you out, that seems to work 100% of the time...if you know what i mean :rofl:


----------

